# Arafat is outta here...



## SmokingFlax (Nov 10, 2004)

It looks like he passed away today. This should be interesting to see how political power in Palestine transfers.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 10, 2004)

I really don't know who to pull for in the mid east struggle. I do know that I should hope for a general peace but I am an athlete at heart and am used to taking sides.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 10, 2004)

you bet me to it. I just saw it scrolling across alJazeera... "Palestinian Leader Yasser Arafat has died" is what it said - so bluntly out of no where it almost cracked me up except for the fact that this is a serious matter.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Finn McCool_
> I really don't know who to pull for in the mid east struggle. I do know that I should hope for a general peace but I am an athlete at heart and am used to taking sides.



Eventhough I reject dispensationalism now, I still "pull" for Israel. At least they are a Democracy.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Finn McCool_
> ...



And they are not trying to destroy us.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 10, 2004)

I still can't forget the images of those peaceful little Palestinian Muslim children dancing and celebrating in the streets right after the 9/11 attacks. Totally brutal.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> I still can't forget the images of those peaceful little Palestinian Muslim children dancing and celebrating in the streets right after the 9/11 attacks. Totally brutal.



And their sweet little voices chanting "Al-lah Ak-BAR! Al-lah Ak-BAR!"

[Edited on 11-11-2004 by turmeric]


----------



## andreas (Nov 11, 2004)

***At least they are a Democracy.***

Actually,there is heavy censorship,in what is reported,and CHRISTIANS,are prosecuted.
andreas.


----------



## Ianterrell (Nov 11, 2004)

Wasn't the Palestinian "celebration" debunked? I heard that footage was not actually relevant to the 9/11 event at all...

Anyway I'm not too much into demonizing the Palestinians either. This is not a one-sided hostility here, and there are Palestinian Christians suffering under the Israeli government.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2004)

Another evil leader is gone. I know the tribbers will make a big deal since there expecting a antichrist to make peace with Israel and Palestine. Israel is a Baal worshipper like much of america nothing to get excited about. Pray that Christ will reform Israel into its namesake.

blade


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 11, 2004)

There are many palestinians who are not Muslims. See this thread

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5385#pid65260

JH


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ianterrell_
> Wasn't the Palestinian "celebration" debunked? I heard that footage was not actually relevant to the 9/11 event at all...


It was, I remember learning about it during the time and in politics class. It was some random footage that got mixed up at the heat of the moment that should never have been put on the air.


----------



## govols (Nov 11, 2004)

Australian Prime Minister has brass in his blood.

"History will judge Arafat harshly"


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 11, 2004)

Palestinian/Israel struggle aside. Arafat has not killed anybody today - bury him deep.

I am old enough to remember the 1972 Munich olympics. Imagine thirty years from now and there is a seat in the UN labelled "Al Qaeda Territories". "Arab leader" and nobel peace prize winner Osama Bin Laden as just "passed away".

I will suggest that had Kerry been elected, his style of appeasement would have led to that very scenario.

The Palestinians are a tricky subject but Arafat was a terrorist, his family business is terrorism and his power came from terrorism - bury him deep.

PS, thank a veteran today!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Palestinian/Israel struggle aside. Arafat has not killed anybody today - bury him deep.
> 
> I am old enough to remember the 1972 Munich olympics. Imagine thirty years from now and there is a seat in the UN labelled "Al Qaeda Territories". "Arab leader" and nobel peace prize winner Osama Bin Laden as just "passed away".
> ...





Arafat's death is not something to rejoice over, but there is relief in many hearts and minds today that he will no longer kill innocent people any more. 

The recent claim that Israel killed Arafat is complete bunk:

http://www.canada.com/national/story.html?id=bd1888fb-186b-4a52-9667-7b8c067194bf

So, in my opinion, is the claim that the media made a "mistake" in reporting that Palestinians celebrated in the streets on September 11, 2001. For once, they got it right. 

Arafat was the personification of terrorism and one of the most evil leaders on the planet. Let it be noted in his obituary that he shed much innocent blood both directly and indirectly. His Nobel Peace Prize was a complete disgrace. Let the Palestinians renounce the legacy of their leader if they ever want to regain any credibility. The Palestinian people, in general, have much to answer for with respect to their terrorist leader and principles. Israel is a nation not unlike the U.S. which contains both good and bad, but there is no moral equivalence between the actions of Israel, which is defending itself against terrorism, and the actions of the Palestinians who think that murder is the way to Paradise. 

See http://www.usainreview.com/2_27_Forgotten_Terrorist.htm


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 11, 2004)

> Arafat was the personification of terrorism and one of the most evil leaders on the planet. Let it be noted in his obituary that he shed much innocent blood both directly and indirectly. His Nobel Peace Prize was a complete disgrace.


Yea, I was wondering aloud last night... *how many* people do you have to kill in order to be _permanently disqualified_ from ever getting the cool 1000 G's?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 11, 2004)

Andrew,

Excellent article. 

As we speak, Arafat is receiving more punishment than he ever dreamed possible for his acts. Would that other devil worshippers would abandon his path and embrace Christ.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> 
> 
> > Arafat was the personification of terrorism and one of the most evil leaders on the planet. Let it be noted in his obituary that he shed much innocent blood both directly and indirectly. His Nobel Peace Prize was a complete disgrace.
> ...



Bruce, Bruce...

It's not how many you kill, but _whom_ you kill.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 11, 2004)

Arafat died????!!!!!
What a relief, I thought we had lost Ringo! Whew!


----------



## blhowes (Nov 11, 2004)

Is it the custom of Palestinians to give eulogies at funerals? What words do you think would be spoken?..."There lies a great man, who will be greatly missed by all who he touched in a special way. In his own way, he was a good man..." Maybe they'll make an exception and just skip that part of the ceremony.


----------



## Reformed1 (Nov 11, 2004)

Jimmy Carter calls Yasser Arafat a "powerful human symbol."

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/afp/mideast_arafat_carter

Symbol of what? Murder? Terrorism? God-hating? Ridculous....

[Edited on 11/04/2004 by Reformed1]


----------



## blhowes (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reformed1_
> Jimmy Carter calls Yasser Arafat a "powerful human symbol."
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/afp/mideast_arafat_carter
> Symbol of what? Murder? Terrorism? God-hating? Ridculous....


That was an interesting article. Given that world leaders are probably expected to make some kind of a comment, Carter's comments seemed to be politically correct in not either endorsing or condemning Arafat. And, if I'm not mistaken, he even managed to take a swipe at George Bush as well.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Reformed1_
> ...



See what happens when you pick so bad a President? It's 30 years later and you still can't shut him up.


----------



## Reformed1 (Nov 11, 2004)

> See what happens when you pick so bad a President? It's 30 years later and you still can't shut him up.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> See what happens when you pick so bad a President? It's 30 years later and you still can't shut him up.



...and to think that at the time he seemed the ideal candidate. I mean, does anybody else remember those TV clips of him coming out of the Baptist church holding his Bible. What more could we possibly want?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 11, 2004)

Here's an interesting article on Arafat's illness and death:

http://tinyurl.com/62765


----------



## pastorway (Nov 11, 2004)

wow.....total depravity!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 11, 2004)

He can do that? But no alcohol, Huh!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2004)

The UN had there flag at half staff today. I wonder if they will do that when the green river killer will pass away?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> The UN had there flag at half staff today. I wonder if they will do that when the green river killer will pass away?


maybe its a sad day for the UN because one of their constant problems has passed away and it might not keep them viable lol - the UN spends so much time on the Israeli/palestinian crisis.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2004)

Because its big money. You know if there was no oil there no one would care!!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote: 
Originally posted by Ianterrell

"Wasn't the Palestinian "celebration" debunked? I heard that footage was not actually relevant to the 9/11 event at all... "

posted by Fraser

"It was, I remember learning about it during the time and in politics class. It was some random footage that got mixed up at the heat of the moment that should never have been put on the air." 

I had not heard this at all and (no offense) I am hesitant to think that it had no connection to 9/11. Is this legitimate? If it was a false (news) witness then it is one wicked thing and those responsible for that report should've lost their jobs (at the very least).


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 11, 2004)

Re: http://tinyurl.com/62765

Oh man! I feel like I need to take a shower after reading this! 

It makes too much sense that he had AIDS when I think about it. It didn't even occur to me at the time when all the news was saying he had "a mysterious illness" but now I can hardly doubt it. I guess I've lost my conspiratorialist edge.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Here's an interesting article on Arafat's illness and death:
> http://tinyurl.com/62765


If this were a rumor, it'd be a tough one to debunk. On the one hand, Arafat's character doesn't play very well in his favor. On the other hand, a magazine called "israelinsider, Israel's daily newmagazine" may not be 100% unbiased when it comes to reporting news about Arafat.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 12, 2004)

As soon as the Palestinians finish going through his pockets and realize he looted all their money he will be so yesterday's news.

(Firing my machine gun into the air to accentuate my point!)


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah but they'll probably just figure out a creative new way to blame the Jews for their own corrupt leadership.


----------



## Authorised (Nov 12, 2004)

Did anyone get a load of the burial this morning? There were literally thousands of them out there, so thick that the police couldn't even control their own people from firing their AK47s in the air. 

"The thicker the grass, the more quickly it is mown."

If I was the PM of Israel, I would've gassed that entire compound. 

No, seriously.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 12, 2004)

I was kind of waiting for a re-hash of what happened at Khomeini's funeral.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Quote:
> Originally posted by Ianterrell
> 
> ...



Some people I know believe it was propaganda--that claiming the unrelated footage was related to 9/11 wasn't a mistake at all. However, it was by no means a reliable source that I heard this from, it was just a discussion we were having in one of my classes. Just an interesting spin on things, lol, so I thought I'd include my--or rather, my friend's--  on that.

On another note: 
CBS News Fires Producer Over Arafat Special. 

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...=762&e=1&u=/nm/20041113/en_nm/media_arafat_dc

Pretty sad when people care more about a fictional television program (ie. CSI) than about the real world!

[Edited on 13-11-2004 by Cottonball]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2004)

Here's a good editorial on Arafat's legacy:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A50172-2004Nov14.html

The writer makes the noteworthy point that Arafat founded the Fatah movement _8 years before_ Israel occupied the West Bank and Gaza (as a result of a war that the Arab nations launched but lost), a point which contradicts Arafat's apologists today who claim that his fight was against the occupation not against Israel's right to exist.


----------



## govols (Nov 16, 2004)

Seems he skimmed $2 mil a month out of the Palestinians coffers.

Another thing for his resume - thief.


----------

